# Characature of a tree from a tree



## B-Edwards (Apr 20, 2007)

I did this just goofing off and my wife saw it (before burning and putting a preservative on it ) and she had to have it. It's about 4 foot tall. Enjoy or laugh , haven't really made my mind up yet.


----------



## crashagn (Apr 21, 2007)

Hey that looks pretty cool by the front door, nice job


----------



## dustytools (Apr 22, 2007)

Pretty cool!


----------



## carvinmark (Apr 22, 2007)

Real nice work.


----------



## Sprig (Apr 23, 2007)

Nice goofin' around!

Biggest asparagus I've ever seen! (jk jk) 

No, its cool, really!


----------



## B-Edwards (Apr 23, 2007)

This is the first 1 I did probably 7 years ago, and the 2nd all from the same stump. Forgot to mention that both were done with a regular bar and chain stock on an 026.


----------



## troutfisher (Apr 23, 2007)

nice work. what kind of wood is it?


----------



## B-Edwards (Apr 24, 2007)

All are White Pine (Caucasian Pinus). Thanks for replies .


----------

